# How to attract Bumblebees?



## beefloydgolden (Aug 23, 2021)

[Moderator edit; remove spam link]
I had a bumble bee hive in my garden 2 summers ago (2016). They were pretty awesome to watch. Unfortunately they didn't come back last summer. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to attract them? I'd love to have a new hive near by.


----------



## 3BeeKeepers (Aug 20, 2004)

Well I has some old rail road ties and the nested in there for the past 3 yrs now. I also had old rotten bee boxes too outside and they nested under them in the ground. 
As far as attracting the bumblebees that’s a good question


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Just make sure there are places around/near your property where they can nest - you will have bumblebees.
I have plenty of nests (and naturally the bumblebees).
Shrubs, piled up pruned branches in a corner, free growing grass and natural flora - there will be bumbles bees.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

If you plant bee balm, you will certainly have lots of bumble bees to watch, as well as various other interesting critters.


----------

